# what would you do with this ?



## chris75111 (May 26, 2015)

Just got this walnut the other day don't know what too do with it cut it into boards or turning blanks

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2015)

Both. Turner's will eat up the burls and flat workers will love the figured boards in the middle

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## chris75111 (May 26, 2015)

Thank you Kevin I knew someone could help me . I mostly do slab tables so you think there will be some good stuff


Kevin said:


> Both. Turner's will eat up the burls and flat workers will love the figured boards in the middle


Sorry for all the pics still not good at this lol and thanks Kevin for the advise . I do big slab tables so really don't need it so when I take it too the saw mill how thick should I have them cut that first board ? And do really think that burl will go away thru the log


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2015)

chris75111 said:


> And do really think that burl will go away thru the log



No I don't but who knows. Please don't mill it based solely on my advice. Let's get the northerners involved they have tripped over more burls than I have ever seen. Let's start with @Treecycle Hardwoods


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2015)

chris75111 said:


> Thank you Kevin I knew someone could help me . I mostly do slab tables so you think there will be some good stuff
> 
> Sorry for all the pics still not good at this lol and thanks Kevin for the advise . I do big slab tables so really don't need it so when I take it too the saw mill how thick should I have them cut that first board ? And do really think that burl will go away thru the log


I took care of the extra pics for ya Chris. It's hard to say if the burl will go through the log, probably not. I would take a 5/4 cut or 2 to see how it looks, if it's burly figure then slab the burl 2" to 3" thick for the turners, then just go 5/4" and 10/4 for the balance of the log. But that's just me.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 26, 2015)

I have to go pick up my kiddo from work I will post my .02 worth when I get back. Gimme 30-60 min


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 26, 2015)

I don't think the burl figure will go to the center of the log but I would say there is a good chance of curly swirly grain going deep into the heart of the log. I have had only one burl of the hundreds that I have milled where the eye figure went to the center of the log. It was a 350-400 pound cherry burl that we milled last spring when @rob3232 @Final Strut and @Schroedc came out for a wb gathering. The burl I had was unique in that is was very even in form. Best I can describe it was like a baloon. The baloon started early in the trees life and grew evenly and without cracks or creases circling the trunk of the tree entirely. In my burl the eyes went all the way to the pith of the log it was part of. 

In the pix you shared you can see creases where burl came together. There are also old branches that can be seen. I think you have an awesome log there that can serve both turners and flat workers alike. My advice would be to try and cut deeply on your first cuts. Get the burls off in big pieces then separate them along the creases you see. There will likely be burl figure left to some degree on what is left of the log. At that point you need to decide based on what you see. If there is a good amount of eyes and you want more turning stock cut it thick. Flatworkers like eyes to so it is really your call after the first cuts to remove the burls. Good luck and be sure to post pix of your progress!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------

